# Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?



## Tobias85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

am Wochenende wollte ich es ein zweites mal an einem von mir noch fast unbefischten Baggersee mit dem Futterkorb auf Brassen versuchen. Geplant ist Angeln vom Nachmittag an bis mindestens 21 Uhr, ev auch länger. Der See ist 16 Hektar groß und es kommen nach verschiedenen Aussagen gute Brassen bis 7 Pfund vor. Unser Verein hat auch eine Tiefenkarte des Sees online gestellt:

Tiefenkarte Talmühle

Wassertemperatur lag vor 3 Wochen noch bei 15 °C, dazu gibts morgen vorraussichtlich viel Sonne. Das Wasser im See ist relativ klar. Eher im flacheren Wasser oder besser schon auf 4-5 m gehen? Der Wind sollte aus Südwest kommen, demnach wäre das Nordufer wahrscheinlich zu bevorzugen. Außerdem kommt hier die Sonne auch am meisten hin und erwärmt das Wasser ja noch etwas. 

Das Süd- und Westufer schließe ich mal aus. Außer vormittags ist es dort eher schattig und besondere Strukturen sind da ja auch nicht. Die Inseln und die beiden Barschberge kann ich auch nicht erreichen.

- Die nördliche große Flachwasserzone ist ein Badestrand, links (und ich meine auch rechts davon) liegen Schilfgürtel. Ich würde dazu tendieren westlich vom Badestrand zu angeln, da dort eben die Sonne am meisten hinscheinen wird und ich dort auflandigen Wind habe. Dort könnte ich direkt neben dem Strand im flacheren Wasser Angeln oder noch etwas weiter rum, wo der See steiler abfällt.

- Am oberen Ostufer gibt es noch deutlich steilere Kanten direkt bis auf 5m runter. Ich habe gehört Kanten sind gut für Brassen. Aber besser als der Flachwasserbereich im Norden? und angelt man über, direkt auf oder unterhalb der Kante?

- Als dritte Möglichkeit gibt es noch die große Sandbank in der Süd-Ost-Kurve. Die liegt aber deutlich weniger in der Sonne als der Strand.

- Oder direkt auf den Strand mitten in der großen Flachwasserzone?

Welche Stelle würdet ihr wählen? #c Und auf welche Tiefe würdet ihr gehen? Nachts kommen die Brassen ja meines Wissens im See auch deutlich näher ans Ufer ins flache Wasser und überhaupt sollen sie an solchen Seen mit Badestrand ja generell nachts besser beißen (aber auch jetzt im Herbst noch?).

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Große Gewässer brauchen länger um auszukühlen, deswegen ist es nicht erforderlich jetzt schon dein Glück im Tiefen zu probieren. Es entpuppt sich auch oft als Ammenmärchen betagter Vereinsveteranen.

Das tiefe Wasser ist dann interessant, wenn es knackenkalter Winter ist, das schwerste Wasser bei 4 Grad logischerweise wo ist? Na logo, ganz unten! Spielt für deine Angelei jetzt keine Rolle.

Interessant sind Kanten und Krautzonen, aber stellen mit Schilf und davor abfallender Struktur. Fische halten sich auch nur dort auf wo es Nahrung gibt.

Würde ich nach deiner Karte verfahren wäre ich im nördlichen Bereich unterwegs, links vom sehr großen Flachwasserbereich.  Dort geht es von 1m auf 5m, daneben gleich von 2m auf 4m. Du solltest beide Spots anwerfen können, aber je nach Möglichkeit in den flachen Bereich herein auf Fisch lauern.

Sei nicht sparsam mit den Maden im Futter, am besten Tote ( vorher abbrühen) und dann legst du 2 Futterplätze an. Einen unterhalb der Kanten, den anderen entweder im Flachwasser oder an der nächsten Kanten und dann befüttern. 8 Körbe jeweils. Wenn auf dem einen Platz nichts geht, wirfst du den anderen an, immer im Wechsel sozusagen.

Köder ebenfalls Maden. Kein Lockstoff im Futter. Dann klappts auch mit der Brasse!


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Moinsen,deiner Karte nach und mit Wind aus Südwest würde ich mich rechts( möglichkeit 3 :q ) von deiner Sandbank eine schöne Kante suchen .
Flachwasser ist eher morgens interessantwenn die ersten Sonnenstrahlen wärme abgeben aber da du ja nach Mittag bis in den Abend fischen wolltest würde ich mich da nicht mehr hinsetzen.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Hallo Fantastic,

Ich könnte mich etwa bei der 2 hinsetzen, da ist eine recht großzügige Schneise im Uferbewuchs. Von da dürfte ich vom Flachwasser bis vor die Kanten so ziemlich alles erreichen können.

Ich bin mit nicht ganz sicher, ob ich deine Antwort ganz richtig verstanden habe. Beide Spots bedeutet einmal vor die Kanten, so zwischen die 4 und die 5, und der andere Spot ist dann die Flachwasserzone? Gehe ich bei letzterer so auf 2m oder ruhig noch flacher?

Tote Maden waren geplant, ausserdem einige geschnittene Würmer. Darf ich fragen wieso ohne Lockstoff? Oder meinst du keinen zusätzlich, außer der Spur Vanille, die eh fast überall drin ist?

Feederbrassen, ich gucke mir das mal vor Ort an, aber nach Satellitenfotos scheint das Ufer vor der Kante doch leiser komplett zugewachsen zu sein 

Viele Grüße,
Tobias

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hallo Fantastic,
> 
> Ich könnte mich etwa bei der 2 hinsetzen, da ist eine recht großzügige Schneise im Uferbewuchs. Von da dürfte ich vom Flachwasser bis vor die Kanten so ziemlich alles erreichen können.
> 
> ...




Das Blöde an solchen Karten ist eben, das man nicht erkennt wo man sitzen kann. Am besten ist aber wahrlich die 2. Dort sind drei markante Punkte, die ich gezielt angeworfen hätte.

Die 5 Meter tiefe Bahn, die 4 Meter tiefe Bahn und ein Stückweit nach Rechts die 3 Meter Bahn. Hast du alles gut beieinander und kannst variieren. Oftmals machen diese Unterschiede von einem Meter einen großen Unterschied aus. Die Fische ziehen ja nicht wie im Straßenverkehr geordnet Wege lang, sondern Kreuz und Quer.

Scheue dich nicht auf dicht vor deinen Füßen zu Angeln, auf 10 Meter Entfernung. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist per Ferndiagnose nämlich schwer zu sagen wie die Fische aufs Wetter reagieren, da gibt es unterschiedliche Tendenzen. Du musst dir das ein bisschen erarbeiten. Sollte Kraut da sein, finde die Lücke! Mut zur Lücke und du kriegst richtig, richtig gute Fische.

Wegen dem Lockstoff:

Mit zunehmender Erfahrung stelle ich fest das Lockstoffe erst dann relevant werden wenn du gegen andere Leute angelst um ein paar Prozente mehr rauszukitzeln. Den genauen Riecher der Fisch zu erwischen kann in meinen Augen nämlich Tagesunterschiedlich sein, viel wichtiger ist die Futterfarbe. Viele Lockfutter haben von Haus aus schon einen ansprechenden Geruch, ich denke das dürfte oft reichen um Flossenträger an den Platz zu führen.

Dein Futterplatz wird auf weiter Flur der Einzige sein, meinst du nicht, die Fische schwimmen ohne Interesse daran vorbei, wenn es nur nach Hanf, Maismehl oder dergleichen riecht? Sie werden kommen, weil es freie Kost ist. Erst wenn viele Angler auf engstem Raum sind musst du garnieren.

Als optimale Lösung für mich, wenn ich auf Teufel komm raus alles herausfinden will:







Die kleinen Bestäuber auf dem Tisch sind gefüllt mit Lockstoff. Einfach den Korb besprühen und je nach Reaktion des Fisches wechseln. Sollte selektiver sein, als ganzes Futter von Haus aus mit XYZ zu besprühen.

Aber wie geschrieben, meine Fänge stehen ohne Lockstoffe nicht schlechter im Verhältnis dar.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Ok, alles klar. Dann werd ich es mal so versuchen auf dieses drei Bahnen. Danke für die Tips, ich Berichte dann morgen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar. Dann werd ich es mal so versuchen auf dieses drei Bahnen. Danke für die Tips, ich Berichte dann morgen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Viel Erfolg und am Ball bleiben. Es klappt nicht immer alles sofort. Ich habe hier auch so einen See vor der Tür der mir graue Haare verschafft. Go fish or go home!


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Na immerhin hat's ja mit deinen Schleien geklappt! ☺

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Ne ne ne, das war nix #d

Erstmal hats bis 16h gedauert, bis ich es endlich an den See geschafft hab. Die Favorisierte Stelle war nicht zugänglich, das war eine betonierte Rampe für das DLRG-Boot am See und ich konnte nirgends meine Rutenständer reindrücken, nichtmal einen. Vom Strand aus auf die kante angeln ging auch nicht, da waren Bojen abgespannt als Abtrennung. Mit dem Tau dazwischen wollte ich mich beim Werfen nicht anlegen.

Letztendlich blieb mir doch wieder nur die Stelle nördlich der Sandbank unten, wo ich letztes mal schon kein Glück hatte. Ich dachte mit viel Maden und Wurm im Futter gehts diesmal vielleicht, geangelt hab ich dann direkt unten an der Kante. Knappe 6 Stunden saß ich da, kein Biss, keine ausgenuckelten Maden, nix.

Ich schätze, dieser See wird mich noch ne ganze Weile beschäftigen. Aber anschließend kenne ich zumindest viele Wege, wie es nicht klappt. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ne ne ne, das war nix #d
> 
> Erstmal hats bis 16h gedauert, bis ich es endlich an den See geschafft hab. Die Favorisierte Stelle war nicht zugänglich, das war eine betonierte Rampe für das DLRG-Boot am See und ich konnte nirgends meine Rutenständer reindrücken, nichtmal einen. Vom Strand aus auf die kante angeln ging auch nicht, da waren Bojen abgespannt als Abtrennung. Mit dem Tau dazwischen wollte ich mich beim Werfen nicht anlegen.
> 
> ...



Schade! In welche Richtung steht denn der Wind? In dein Gesicht oder weg vom Ufer? 

Bei mir am See war aber auch nicht viel los. 10 Fische, nur klein. Wenig Bisse, viel Zufall.


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Der Wind kam seitlich, leicht auflandig. 

Ich werd mich auch nochmal umhören. Ich weiß zwar, dass in dem See gute Brassen und Karpfen vorkommen, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nicht weiß, wie groß der Bestand ist. 

Der Komplette südwestliche Teil ist ja voll mit großen Bäumen, die viel Laub eintragen, augenscheinlich dürfte da deutlich mehr reingehen als am Rest des Sees. Lohnt sich da vielleicht demnächst mal ein Versuch? Das frische Laub ist ja wieder gute Nahrung für Fischnährtiere.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Hallo Tobias 85,
einfach wird das bei einem See der größe ohne Erfahrung nicht über den See nicht.
Allerdings hat der See ordentlich Bodenstruktur was zumindest die Suche dank der Tiefenkarte vereinfacht.
Aus meiner Erfahrung suche ich immer gerne weiter draußen nach Barschbergen ,Sandbänken mit steil abfallenden Kanten oder Übergängen  ins tiefe Wasser.
Gerade an solchen Übergängen findet man häufig an der Hauptwindrichtung gelegenen Seite Muschelbänke.
Da ist fast immer Fisch zu fangen.
Das setzt aber voraus das man solche Stellen erst einmal mit der Feedrerute ausfindig macht und sie sollten gut in Reichweite liegen .


Was deine Laubtheorie betrifft ,so sind solche Plätze vor allem im Frühjahr gut wenn viel an Insekten und deren Larven ins Wasser fällt.
Allerdings sollte man auch da einigermaßen sauberen Grund haben.
Da wo sich das Laub  auftürmt fault es auch und das ist eher kontraproduktiv.
Das lässt sich aber leicht erschnüffeln.|supergri

So ich pack jetzt das Auto voll und fahr zum Wasser aber wird wohl eher  wieder auf Karpfen rauslaufen ,die sind dieses jahr immer schneller am  Platz.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung suche ich immer gerne weiter draußen nach Barschbergen ,Sandbänken mit steil abfallenden Kanten oder Übergängen  ins tiefe Wasser.
> Gerade an solchen Übergängen findet man häufig an der Hauptwindrichtung gelegenen Seite Muschelbänke.
> Da ist fast immer Fisch zu fangen.



Hallo feederbrassen,

ach daher also dein Vorschlag mit der Kante im Nordwesten.  Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich mir da irgendwie Zugang zum Wasser verschaffen kann. Die Kante liegt ja auch recht nah am Ufer, da komm ich problemlos hin.

Momentan fehlt mir nur leider die Zeit. Ich war heute kurz mit der Spinnrute am Kanal ein paar Hotspots absuchen, um wenigstens einen Gute-Laune-Barsch zu fangen, aber nicht mal die wollten - von den Zandern ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich hab noch ne Frage zum Feedern an Kanten allgemein: Meist geht es ja erstmal ein paar Meter etwas flacher ins Wasser und fällt dann deutlich steiler ab. Wenn ich nun am Fuß der Kante fische, dann berührt die Schnur doch aber am oberen Teil der Abbruchkante ein stückweit den Grund. Macht es da nicht Sinn, entgegen der eigentlichen Regel auch im See die Rute etwas steiler aufzustellen, um sie von der Abruchkante wegzubekommen? So reibt die Schnur nicht auf der Kante. Ich denke da zum einen an zusätzlichen Widerstand beim Biss und zum anderen an ein abscheuern der Schnur.

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Hallo Tobias, wenn Rute höher aufstellen dann allenfalls wegen Abrieb. 
Ich persönlich stelle die Ruten nicht auf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich stelle die Ruten nicht auf.



Ist wieder so nen Altersding gelle? :m:m:m:m


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist wieder so nen Altersding gelle? :m:m:m:m



Nix da, topzustand :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nix da, topzustand :vik:



Die kleine Ultralight Feeder gell, am Baggersee. :vik:


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Moin,

normal legt man die Rute flach ab wegen dem Wind, das ist klar. Würde sie auch nur wegen der Kante und der Schnur höher stellen wollen bzw. drüber nachdenken. Hat das denn Einfluss auf die Bisserkennung?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Meiner Ansicht nach nein. 
Ich fische bis ca 65 Meter Distanz 
mit Monofil und wenn da auch nur minimal gezupft wird, dann sehe ich das und es wird prompt geantwortet.
Für gewöhnlich hängen die Fische dann. 
Sollte ich mal einen Biss nicht mitbekommen wird umgehend gehandelt.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*

Alles klar. Ich dachte durch die Reibung am Grund und dadurch höheren Widerstand für den Fisch wären die Bisse ev. etwas undeutlicher


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brassensuche im Baggersee (mit Tiefenkarte) - Tipps?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die kleine Ultralight Feeder gell, am Baggersee. :vik:



Solange es kein winkelpicker ist


----------

